# Slotcarkid's garage



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, so it really isn't a garage..yet. And he's not entering this thread..I am. But I got to tell you, the little squirt can lay down a coat of paint!! This is his first spraybomb job, and other than a little paint on my wrist and hand, I think he did an awesome job!! We took a lindy Jaguar, and some Duplicolor Claret Red Metallic, over some duplicolor grey primer, and gave it a few coats of Phhsssssssssssstttttt!! Dear old dad fabricated the chassis mounts, and added a set of RRR wire wheels to it, and voila!!! One dang good project!! He even did the decals!! The only things I want to do is try to fabricate some bumpers and BMF them, fix the broken piece out of the nose, and fill the front axle holes and redrill them. The center hole (truck hole) is the correct spacing, but the wheels don't touch the track in that spot. Here is his debut slotcar!!!




























I'd let him do the picture posting, but it's my camara, and my photobucket. Just easier this way!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

helluva job!kid's got the knack,all right!last one i spraybombed ended up in the ol' pine sol jar!tell him he did a great job!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Nifty! You could probably make a pair of bumpers out of a paper clip. Just drill small holes where the ends of the bumpers would go and use those holes to mount the shaped piece of paper clip. You could probably form a small grille out of paper-clip wire, too. I made 'bumperettes' for an AFX Camaro that I'll post in my thread later on (if I can find it) so you can get a better idea of what I'm talking about.

Oh, and grab yourself a box of latex gloves! They're cheap and will save you from having to scrub paint off of your hands.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Slotcarkid has got da skillz, yo! That is one tasty loking paint job! There are only two, a master and his apprentice...

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Jag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Jag Sltkid :thumbsup::thumbsup: You sure you haven't been taking Bob...mailorder...zilla paint lessons??? Looks good bud!!! RM
P.S. As for the garage, some of the best paint jobs, even 1:1, were done in the driveway...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice color choice & cool wheel combo :thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Why can't I do that?.......EXCELLENT!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks good to me! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice Job!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Son of U-Joe!

Atta boy!!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He will be on to thank you all personally tomorrow!!! The shop is in total disarray at this time.. Trying to regroup and start concentrating on my work.. This car was the first thing this year I worked on that didn't backfire on me... yet!! It's not "done" so anything's possible!! Thanks for the kind words all!! He's hooked now!! He passed on the PS2 for slots tonight!! :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking Jag. Wish I could paint like that. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*What is a whatzulah anyway?*

Hey slotcarkid,

Hope you had fun painting that Jaguar man! Your Dad is pretty proud of you and we here are all digging this nice flamed build of yours. I'm not just sayting this to blow smoke up your whatzulah either. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...I don't do mail order paint jobs (oh wait yes I do)...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> He will be on to thank you all personally tomorrow!!! The shop is in total disarray at this time.. Trying to regroup and start concentrating on my work.. This car was the first thing this year I worked on that didn't backfire on me... yet!! It's not "done" so anything's possible!! Thanks for the kind words all!! He's hooked now!! He passed on the PS2 for slots tonight!! :thumbsup:
> 
> UtherJoe


passing up on video games is why i got back into slots!i wanna pass on my track not an x box to my boy!he loves watchin the cars go round!all the kids i have exposed the slotcars to have loved it!even the ones with gameboys!wtg again!


----------



## slotcarkid12 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Slots*

Thank you everyone. Slotcars are one out of 1,000,000 hobbies(not realy 1,000,000). I run my car (jag) around the track about each day. thanks again.

ryan


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Super looking paint work on Jag Slotcarkid..
Keep up the awsome work there bud..


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice job,once again ryan!i am still trying to get some decent results with spraycans.i have painted the same car twice now,and thank goodness for pinesol!lol!maybe i will try again and get a nice finish like your jag!keep up the good work,and post pics!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Ancient Chinese secret??*

Nope!! Taking the advice from two of the masters on HT, Mr Bill Hall for the nix'ing of testors, and to Randy "hilltop", I have settled into buying and using Duplicolor automotive spraybombs. These paints go on smooth, dry quick (unlike the testors which even dry is still soft and tacky) And yield a great finish. The best part is, unlike other spraybombs (like the fusion and krylon) they go on thin, with decent coverage so you don't lose all the details. 

A clean body will get you better adhesion so good prepwork is a must. The price is comparable to the testors, but you get more paint, and one can paints a ton of bodies. It's also so much easier to just go to the local auto parts store and pick and choose. The guy at the counter will give you a funny look when you bring up 5 completely different colors,  and will probably assume you're gonna tag the neighborhood :lol: but a quick explanation will dismiss his suspicions!!! 

Warm the paint slightly, keep the area dust free, and follow directions.. (some of us men have a problem with this.. my wife will tell ya!!) Also, duplicolor has a primer for plastics that will aid in adhesion.You may find this stuff useful.. It's a bit pricey, but it does help for really bad plastics. (really read the directions with this one.. the application is totally different from other paints!!) And lastly don't let it get to you if you get a dud!! We all do.. even the masters got the pinesol bucket!! Shrug it off and try again!! Once you got the right materials, it's so easy, even a 10 year old can do it!!! Hope this helps!! :thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey ujoe!thanks for the tips!i have had no luck spraybombing!i will go and get me some of that paint!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now that* is one Hot cat! :thumbsup:
Great color choice!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah baby! Dupi is the way!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey ujoe!thanks for the tips!i have had no luck spraybombing!i will go and get me some of that paint!


One more thing, PATIENCE. Do light coats across the side you are painting. Once it dries, you can hit it with a coat of clear and then let it set up before handling. Once the clear has set, I do all the remaining stuff; detail, foil, decals or whatever. Once that's finished, a couple of coats of Future, and let it dry. Done! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

rr if you spraybomb all your cars, you do amazing work. I have the proof from the xmass exhchange. He did a great job on the Datsun (although I still prick my finger on that antenna  HAHA but I love it)


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

roadrner said:


> One more thing, PATIENCE. Do light coats across the side you are painting. Once it dries, you can hit it with a coat of clear and then let it set up before handling. Once the clear has set, I do all the remaining stuff; detail, foil, decals or whatever. Once that's finished, a couple of coats of Future, and let it dry. Done! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


yeah patience...sigh...we all hate watching paint dry,i am sure!lol...thanks for the tip might have to try again today if i can...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> One more thing, PATIENCE. Do light coats across the side you are painting. Once it dries, you can hit it with a coat of clear and then let it set up before handling. Once the clear has set, I do all the remaining stuff; detail, foil, decals or whatever. Once that's finished, a couple of coats of Future, and let it dry. Done! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


oh yes same here.. sometimes i ll wait for days to make sure they are completely dry and do whatever i want with it. PATIENCE IS THE KEY!!!

Wes


----------

